# I got deactivated for low rating (Uber scamming me)



## HHesham (Apr 3, 2017)

Dear all,
I need an advise, they deactivated my account because of low rating. but the last time i checked my account was all review were very good but I did not go online as I used to be due to personal issues, next thing I know they deactivated my account and when i asked they said because of my low rating which never happened.
now they asking me to pay 34 $ for stupid video to activate my account again,
Did anyone have the same situation before

Hesham


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

Something doesn't make sense. 1 low rating won't get you deactivated. You must have had many complaints in the past prior to this. And what was your rating?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Could have been deactivated for inactivity, then your rating dropped


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

HHesham said:


> Dear all,
> I need an advise, they deactivated my account because of low rating. but the last time i checked my account was all review were very good but I did not go online as I used to be due to personal issues, next thing I know they deactivated my account and when i asked they said because of my low rating which never happened.
> now they asking me to pay 34 $ for stupid video to activate my account again,
> Did anyone have the same situation before
> ...


Uber does not appear to be deactivating for low ratings anymore. Can you provide more details on what happened?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

They should have sent you an e mail. Do you want to post those up so people could give you an informed opinion?


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Pay up and get hustled, papa Kalanick needs a new yacht.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

d0n said:


> Pay up and get hustled, papa Kalanick needs a new yacht.


Dig them parachute pants! Travesty Kalanick has a warehouse full of those ready for the reintroduction of pretentious poop for the entitled millennial. A pair with every $3 ride... On the driver's dime. Hesham, you got Kalanicked!


----------

